# Reversing with new Euro 5 Engine 3 lt Comfort-Matic Gear Box



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a six month old Autotrail Mohawk with a Fiat 3lt Automatic engine. Has anybody else experienced a problem when reversing, in particular, up hill? I have a steep narrow drive and am finding it virtually impossible, after selecting reverse gear, to keep it in that gear when moving very slowly due to the fact that when you ease off the throttle to use the wing mirrors to negotiate the distance behind you, the vehicle dips the clutch and rolls forward. There just doesn't seem to be the control that you experience with a manual.

Any ideas? Not sure whether the system is faulty or is this common to all automatics when reversing up hill? Be glad to hear your views.

Thanks!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A fully automatic transmission wouldn't do that. I am afraid I don't know about your arrangement though, Alan.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

There is a button to press on the gear selector that helps with steep hills, well on my 2010 model there is.


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Rusty - you're right, but it doesn't work like that in when in reverse gear unfortunately.

Ollie Joe


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not having looked at these, I have to ask if one can use them in a manual mode as well as auto, being of course that it is not a conventional auto box. otherwise maybe a bit of faster reactions when looking in the mirrors maybe. :?: 
do let us know if you solve the problem to help others who might have the same.
cabby


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Perhaps this is the time to use the left foot on the brake pedal and the right foot on the accelerator. It might feel a little awkward at first but I have done it in my automatic cars quite easily.

Frank


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

I have the comformatic with the 150 euro 5. I have not ever had the need , but what happens when you select manual and then reverse ?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*It's not a fault*

To engage reverse (R)
❒ press the brake pedal;
IMPORTANT If the vehicle is moving, the
request is accepted and carried out if the
vehicle speed is less than 3 km/h within 1.5
seconds of the request: if the request is
not implemented, the system will maintain
the gear engaged or if vehicle speed drops
below 10 km/h it will put the gearbox in
neutral (N) and the manoeuvre must then
be repeated.
❒ Shift the lever to (R) fig. 2;
❒ release the brake pedal and press the
accelerator pedal.

So in simple terms if not moving ... put your foot on the brake and reselect reverse to continue.

EDIT and in conclusion you do not have a fault and it is not unique to your euro 5 either but the same on all comfortmatics


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Basically if the electronics don't sense that you are accelerating to 10 kph or you lift your foot off it will engage neutral to protect the clutch rather than let you hold it with clutch slip.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:?: Wobby made a very valid post but deleted it :roll: a good point was made.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

bigfrank3 said:


> Perhaps this is the time to use the left foot on the brake pedal and the right foot on the accelerator. It might feel a little awkward at first but I have done it in my automatic cars quite easily.
> 
> Frank


Sounds like a recipe for burning out the clutch OK with a torque converter but not robotised auto.

Martin


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Fortunately Martin the comfortmatic won't accept illegal moves :lol: 
Self preservation is at the heart 8)


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Olliejoe, we have the 2009 3 litre comfortmatic, and I have never experienced this problem. If it is in gear it stays there while under load. When you pull up at traffic lights and wait for the change it doesn't drop out of gear so why would it when you momentarily pause when in reverse. I would definitely get it checked out straight away.

I have had a totally different problem with my g/box, documented on here, but as this was into it's 3rd year Fiat would not do anything under warranty. I did eventually get some assistance towards the cost but not the whole amount. Since then it has run beautifully and covered a further 8,000 miles. So I would strongly recommend sorting it out now.

Best of luck,

Gary.


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

Many thanks for all your suggestions - much appreciated. My problem is that my drive has an extremely steep incline together with a bit of a bend right at the top before it straightens out. At this point I have less than 8 inches to manoeuvre between the side of the house and a brick wall to the other side so it isn't possible to tackle it at speed.

Looks like my brand new Mohawk will be up for sale in the very near future......

Many thanks to you all.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I understand but you can reverse as far as you dare and stop then put the handbrake on and re select reverse and set off slowly again, it will keep moving as long as you don't lift your foot off the gas.

OR as Wobby suggested drive in and reverse out.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Fortunately Martin the comfortmatic won't accept illegal moves :lol:
> Self preservation is at the heart 8)


You know I thought that would come back at me once I had posted it, I nearly went back and deleted it just in case somebody came back and made me look stupid :? :wink:

Martin


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

It drives like a dream when moving forward, equally, it's fine when reversing under normal circumstances - it only flicks into neutral when reversing up a steep incline which is not very helpful - seems like I'm asking too much of it. Looks like the solution is either to sell the house or sell the van! Ummmmm......

Many thanks to all who have taken the trouble to respond!


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

OllieJoe,

I'll swap you for my 2011 2.3 litre 130BHP Mohawk, manual gearbox of course.
And it doesn't judder.
Problem solved  

Mike


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha Ha! I'll mention it to the wife!

Cheers!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

OllieJoe said:


> Looks like my brand new Mohawk will be up for sale in the very near future......
> 
> Many thanks to you all.


Sound a bit of a drastic remedy to me. 8O

My solution would be quite different.....................

Buy something like <<THIS>> and install on a secure ground anchorage at the top of the incline. When parking up, reverse as far as practical using normal methods then hook up to an anchorage point on the chassis, return to driving seat with remote control and gently pull the van into your parking space whilst steering as usual.

Job done.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not convinced that our van ever moves itself out of a forward gear or reverse into neutral. 

If you stop while reversing it will of course 'dip the clutch', otherwise it will stall. But it will sit in reverse gear with your foot on the brake for as long as you want.

I use left foot braking extensively in delicate and steep situations. It doesnt stall, or put it into neutral. I can be reversing up a slope stop hold it on the footbrake and then start up again - the van remains in reverse gear. No use of the parking brake is necessary.

But mine is a four year old 160, so all I can do is report on what that does


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Gaspode - that certainly sounds like something worth looking to look into!


----------

